# Ring Sport training



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to do something other than schH with my mali as it seems it might almost be a waste of talent for this little guy.

Right now we do a lot of retrieving and tug games. 
Flirt pole
scent pads with his food three times per day
I'm making him do figure eights around my legs
And we've been working on OUT
I have three 55g barrels made into a tunnel that I make him run through to bite or chase a ball.
He's getting light smacks with my hands and with soda bottles with rocks in them.


I'm still researching Ring Sports and don't know as much as I would like.

What other exercises/games should I be doing with a young pup?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All I can say is - take it easy. This isn't your first dog but - enjoy it first of all. If its genetics are good, everything will fall into place, whatever sport you're aiming for. 

I don't think there's a manual out that can tell you how to train your pup. It's yours - only you can say what it needs or doesn't.

Good luck!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> All I can say is - take it easy. This isn't your first dog but - enjoy it first of all. If its genetics are good, everything will fall into place, whatever sport you're aiming for.
> 
> I don't think there's a manual out that can tell you how to train your pup. It's yours - only you can say what it needs or doesn't.
> 
> Good luck!



I know it seems like a lot but they are short sessions and if I don't keep him busy he's a nut. He's in his crate most of the time. The routine is... I let him out of the crate... he does his business and then we play for a few minutes...then we sit outside for a bit until he does his business then it's back in the crate for a couple of hours.

I like to teach OUT as the first command. 

I try to train certain things without it seeming like its training at all. Right now he's feed three times a day. I see nothing wrong with setting him up for tracking by making him eat his food from a scent pad in the front yard.

We have bonding time too. For example right now, we had a little fetch session, then he ate his food in the front and now he is lying at my feet falling asleep. There are no other dog in the room at the moment. I might keep him here for a few more hours and perhaps bring him out to socialize when I have to run to Lowes and the Vet office. Then we'll go outside for him to potty and then he's rewarded with a short play session and it's back to his crate for awhile.

Just before bed, he gets a longer play session so he sleeps all night.

Does that still seem like too much?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris,

Quite honestly, I hate these posts. I think you have to watch your dog to see how too much is or not.

You have to smell it, feel it, realise it yourself.

There's a stupid phrase - less is more - and this often applies to the pup.

Give up worrying - learn to know your pup and know when he's had enough - no one over the Net can tell you.

As I say, enjoy it, if the pup's enjoying it too - it's not too much.

Put some faith in yourself - it's worth it and you'll find you know what to do.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Honestly Gillian, I wasn't asking if what I am doing it too much or not. I think I have a pretty good feel for the pup. I'm not worried. Eager and passionate is a better term for me. 

What I was asking what are other exercises that can be integrated now for ring sport ie; figure 8s between the legs. I know that it's best to train leg bites first because it's easier to go up rather than down from and arm or chest bite. I have limited experience with ring sport. I know schH but it's not what I want to do unless I have to. 

I'm all about imprinting at a young age. Everything is play play play and all of our quick sessions are usually based out of redirection from him wanting to chew a shoe, desk leg or my leg.



Gillian Schuler said:


> Chris,
> 
> Quite honestly, I hate these posts. I think you have to watch your dog to see how too much is or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Honestly Gillian, I wasn't asking if what I am doing it too much or not. I think I have a pretty good feel for the pup. I'm not worried. Eager and passionate is a better term for me.
> 
> What I was asking what are other exercises that can be integrated now for ring sport ie; figure 8s between the legs. I know that it's best to train leg bites first because it's easier to go up rather than down from and arm or chest bite. I have limited experience with ring sport. I know schH but it's not what I want to do unless I have to.
> 
> I'm all about imprinting at a young age. Everything is play play play and all of our quick sessions are usually based out of redirection from him wanting to chew a shoe, desk leg or my leg.


 
Ok with me! I^ll let others answer.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

I think teaching touch pads, walking backwards, "place" and positions would be something you could do right now.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Environmental stuff is probably as important as "training." I brought Fawkes as a pup to one new place every day until he was nearly 4 months old. Parks, playgrounds, trails, creeks, pet stores, gas stations, feed stores, hardware stores, places with slick floors, Sonic, just out and and about. You name it, we probably went. While I was taking an agility class with Zoso, my husband had him outside the ring on leash just to be around the training facility with a lot of people and dogs coming and going. Get him around a ton of different people. Kids, adults, seniors, all races, people in wheelchairs, walkers, on bikes, motorcycles, wearing funny coats, hats, sunglasses. Having him around cats, horses, cattle, sheep, goats, chickens, etc may be helpful too. That way, they will be no big thing when you have him in public, as I'm sure you know.

Who you let pet him is up to you (I personally disagree with not letting strangers pet your dog, but depends on what you're using him for). Though I had many, many people give him treats as he went through 2 rather sharp phases as a pup, Fawkes is now tolerant, but fairly aloof and selective with strangers, which is just fine. The only thing I didn't specifically think to socialize him that was a potential mistake is that I don't know all that many people who smoke, so if a stranger asks to pet him who smokes so I can smell it, he often looks uncomfortable. It's little stuff.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed. 

I did that with my "Rockweilers". 

Today we went to Lowes and then we went to visit the ladies at the vet office for a weigh in and to set up an appt for rabies in a few weeks. (17.1 lbs)

Tonight we're having pizza with a friend that has four kids from 4mo t0 8yrs. Then we're off to train again. The home he came from had kids too and he was well socialized during the 8-12wk period.




Maren Bell Jones said:


> Environmental stuff is probably as important as "training." I brought Fawkes as a pup to one new place every day until he was nearly 4 months old. Parks, playgrounds, trails, creeks, pet stores, gas stations, feed stores, hardware stores, places with slick floors, Sonic, just out and and about. You name it, we probably went. While I was taking an agility class with Zoso, my husband had him outside the ring on leash just to be around the training facility with a lot of people and dogs coming and going. Get him around a ton of different people. Kids, adults, seniors, all races, people in wheelchairs, walkers, on bikes, motorcycles, wearing funny coats, hats, sunglasses. Having him around cats, horses, cattle, sheep, goats, chickens, etc may be helpful too. That way, they will be no big thing when you have him in public, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> Who you let pet him is up to you (I personally disagree with not letting strangers pet your dog, but depends on what you're using him for). Though I had many, many people give him treats as he went through 2 rather sharp phases as a pup, Fawkes is now tolerant, but fairly aloof and selective with strangers, which is just fine. The only thing I didn't specifically think to socialize him that was a potential mistake is that I don't know all that many people who smoke, so if a stranger asks to pet him who smokes so I can smell it, he often looks uncomfortable. It's little stuff.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

If you might do Mondioring or other surprise scenario and weird dogsport, I've been told to expose dogs to the clatter stick and rock jugs (and all that weird stuff) at other times than during bite play. I think because you want the distractions to not be the signal to bite, you want to later have that under your stimulus control (voice, or decoys' hands on you, etc.). So shake shake shake and give food, etc. Shake quietly (below the level he'll react to) while walking, and gradually increase. Like with all other environmental stuff, I guess. Have your dog keep succeeding. Then your dog will be able to hold a down, or heel with you, by some shakey shakey clattering decoy he isn't meant to bite. Sounds like you're doing lots of great stuff, and trying to set yourself and your dog up for success, which is always good. Ring folks might disagree with what I said, and recommend other stuff. Listen to them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Stop worrying about the bitework and start getting you OB down. this is from personal experience. For every bite work session, you need to do 10 to 15 OB sessions.

Also, get the dog to ring three before two. For some reason they start getting experimental after that. LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Stop worrying about the bitework and start getting you OB down. this is from personal experience. For every bite work session, you need to do 10 to 15 OB sessions.
> 
> Also, get the dog to ring three before two. For some reason they start getting experimental after that. LOL


I've only had him for a couple of days LOL... but for OB the first thing is OUT, maybe today or tomorrow will start on Watch Me Then sit. I try to train two tings at once. And for now the tug and chasing a ball tires him out more than learning to OUT


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm still researching Ring Sports and don't know as much as I would like.
> 
> What other exercises/games should I be doing with a young pup?


Start here to learn more about Ringsport, this is the best overview I've seen online. http://www.ringsport.org/aboutringsport.htm

Chris look at the rule book for yourself not for the dog. The rulebook is imperative for a handler. Without it you got nuttin'! http://www.ringsport.org/rulebook.htm

Placements .. Ring is not as uptight as shutzhund with rules about specific exercises as the basic placements and way you give the dog commands are very close between all the exercises. So that is something you need to get your head around. http://www.ringsport.org/rulebook.htm#"Placement of the Dog and Authorized Commands for Each"

Take it easy read about it, train with someone who really knows the rules. Easy for you and the pup at this point. 

The 2 things that are very important to imprint young are the whistle recall and the 'place' command i.e. targeting. 

Get yourself a Fox 40 and start doing the eye contact game. On a leash or Flexi anytime the pup is looking away give a blast with the whistle and pay him when he looks when you blow or snuggles up to you after the whistle blow. 

The whistle recall is very important in the long run as it makes the recall very black and white for the dog on the field especially when there is exercises that involve guards or no guards. 

Get an old piece of carpet or a old burlap bag and start teaching the dog to 'target' it. Pay the pup when it places itself on it. You can lure it by food at first and then phase that out but always pay the dog well for going to the 'place'. This will help your future training of the jumps. Never recall the pup off the 'place' always pick him up.


----------

